# mmilitary fitness for martial arts



## wrc619 (Apr 8, 2008)

Some of my boys from the boat and I started taking martial arts to help our fitness.  I am learning that our military work out done well is an excellent supplement to martial arts.  I recently started applying the "a strong mind in a strong body" for the less favorite parts of our workout.  For anyone with little equipment or free time this takes only an hour or less.  It is performed as a gaint set with very little rest between excercises.  

Dynamic warmups such as jumping jacks butt kicks and other gym class stuff.
As few as 5 single count or 10 four count push ups any grip.
Crunches to the left right and middle.
In and outs-sit on your rear kicking your feet in and out.
Bicycles.
Squats
Lunges
Planks
Side planks.
Flutter kicks
Scissor kicks.
A few minute water break and then a two to three mile run.  I must say the run is more fun in formation with cadence, and the hollering helps your breathing.  The calisthenics aren't done in any particular order, I just tried to remember our last workout.


----------

